# Local place to buy small CO2 tanks?



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a place to pick up a new CO2 tank locally? I've got a small 14 gal BioCube so I don't need anything that large. I see they have some at King Eds but they're fairly marked up.

Any recommendations? And what should I be expecting to pay?

thank you
GGG


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I would suggest a paintball store


----------



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just picked one up the other week from King Ed's in Burnaby, it's a 5lb tank and only cost $18 to fill just down the street in New West.



GreenGreenGrass said:


> Can anyone recommend a place to pick up a new CO2 tank locally? I've got a small 14 gal BioCube so I don't need anything that large. I see they have some at King Eds but they're fairly marked up.
> 
> Any recommendations? And what should I be expecting to pay?
> 
> ...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Some food for thought. It will probably cost you roughly the same to fill up a 5 lbs Co2 tank and a 10 lbs Co2 tank, so that means it will be cheaper in the long run to go with the bigger tank. It will last you longer between refills. Also, if you change your plans in the future to upgrade to a bigger planted tank, you may find a 5 Lbs tank to be on the small side and wish you had a 10 lbs instead.
If you were to resell, I would say it would be easier to sell a 10 lbs tank than a 5 lbs tank.
You don't need to buy it new. Sometimes, you see people selling their Co2 kit on this forum complete with regulator and all the extra.. most often a 10 lbs kit for roughly $200 on average.
You can also try welding places and fire extinguisher places in your area. They service tanks and sometimes they can set you up with a tank.
Or easiest would be to contact MyKiss at Canadian Aquatics. Never purchased from him but apparently he can set you up with a complete package or just the tank if that is all you want for a good price.


----------

